# lightweight slick tires for 26" wheels



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for a lightweight and folding slicks for commuting on my xc/mtb. I would like to get it in 1.5-1.9" size.

Thanks!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I don`t know about completely slick, but of the "slickish" tires I`ve tried, Paselas are the lightest and liveliest. Great prices for the wire beads and not too awful expensive for the folders. They`re my preference for any uses not needing to be bulletproof.


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 11, 2009)

Maxxis Xenith 26x1.5 (425g foldable version). I have the wire version. It is not very puncture resistant, but it was relatively inexpensive.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Conti Sport Contact....very puncture resistant.


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

I just switched over to Michelin City tires from Kenda K-Rads. I got the 26x1.85 but I'm pretty sure they make a 1.4 as well.

They roll really well. I shaved 4 minutes of my 7 mile ride with the Michelin's which is a bump of about 2 miles per hour average speed.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

isahnisahn said:


> I just switched over to Michelin City tires from Kenda K-Rads. I got the 26x1.85 but I'm pretty sure they make a 1.4 as well..


Yes, just those two sizes in 26".



isahnisahn said:


> They roll really well. I shaved 4 minutes of my 7 mile ride with the Michelin's which is a bump of about 2 miles per hour average speed.


These are not completely slick, having an indented curved patterm that looks a bit like a fox face. but the center is slick.

I have them in 700C X 35 mm on the errand bike and used them on the good road bike in the spring when the roads were a mess. They do roll well but are about 700-800 grams (wire bead) so have an effect on accelleration. No biggie on the errand bike when loaded with groceries.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Schwalbe Marathon Racers 26x1.5 and have been very happy with them. The regular Marathon would be a bit better for flat protection and durability, but they will be heavier. We have also had a bunch of people who have been really happy with Serfas Drifters.


----------



## ArchMarge (Oct 5, 2010)

Glynis27 said:


> I use Schwalbe Marathon Racers 26x1.5 and have been very happy with them. The regular Marathon would be a bit better for flat protection and durability, but they will be heavier. We have also had a bunch of people who have been really happy with Serfas Drifters.


I loved my Marathon Racers- better than the Conti Sports. Marathons have a smoother ride and have surprising grip offroad. I like getting off the pavement and have mild tread on Mich. Country Rocks. They are pretty fast rollers and feel like slicks.


----------



## gmrv4 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been running Serfas Barista in 26 x 1.25 after the LBS recomended them. Rated up to 100 PSI, not completely a slick but seem to be fast. No flats in the first 1000 miles of commuting and three 200K Brevets. Reasonably priced too if I remember right around $24 each.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

gmrv4 said:


> Serfas Barista in 26 x 1.25....
> ...No flats in the first 1000 miles of commuting and three 200K Brevets.


26 inch wheels for brevets make me wonder if you have a small wheeled roadbike. If so, I`d like to hear about/see it. Or is it your mtb? Have you gone to dropbars and/or road gearing?


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone make a UST slick?


----------



## gmrv4 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a Surly Long Haul Trucker that has the 26" wheels. Except for the tires it is the stock build from QBP with the drop bars and triple chain ring front.


----------



## gubawatts (Aug 16, 2004)

*Geax Street Runner*

I've had the same set on my 26" rigid mtn bike turned commuter for 3 years now, starting to show their age, but I've more than gotten my money out of them. Probably not the lightest weight, but they roll pretty well at the max inflation pressure of 65psi.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Maxxis Hookworms are relatively light, grip well on both dry and wet pavement, and offer unexpectedly decent off-road traction as well.


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 11, 2009)

The lightest 26" Maxxis Hookworm (26x2.10, foldable) weights 830 grams. 26X2.50 version is over 1kg.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

specialized fat boy slicks.
1.25" 100psi.
TRUE slick.
very puncture resistant (IME) and not half bad on wet streets, better than you'd expect in any case.
i haven't had the chance to try the 26" armadillo tires but they seem similar, a lot heavier though?


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*Geax Street Runner sizes?*



gubawatts said:


> I've had the same set on my 26" rigid mtn bike turned commuter for 3 years now, starting to show their age, but I've more than gotten my money out of them. Probably not the lightest weight, but they roll pretty well at the max inflation pressure of 65psi.


Are you running the 1.25 or the 1.6 Geax street runner?

I just installed a Geax Street Runner 1.6 on the rear and it rolls suprisingly well for its width.

I am debating getting a 26x1.25 for the front for minimum weight/rolling combination, but I after a disastrous experience with attempting to run Forte Metros for the summer and getting about a flat a week in spite of careful riding and their supposedly Kevlar belt(which I doubt they actually have), I am a bit gunshy of going with 1.25 again. (my commute is 24miles round trip)

So far, the 1.6 Geax seems to be better at handling general road debris without flatting every time I look at something sharp, like the Fortes metros did. Time will tell Fortes were light though.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

A little late but here's my 2 cents. I run my mtb primarily for city and I like the Gatorskins at 350g for a 1.15", they were very fast and reliable (3 flats in a year!). My new weapon is the Serfas Seca or STK 26 it is a 1.25" and claimed 295g plus they are much cheaper! I've run these for a few hundred km now and no flats, they feel speedy and ride noticably smoother than the Gators likely due to the larger casing, and they run up to 110 psi(I run about 95-100). If I'm going slick I want something fast and reliable and both have been good. In my mind real fat slicks are pointless due to weight , lack of psi and increased rolling resistance. However I think I'm liking the 1.25 over the 1.15 as a nice balance.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> I don`t know about completely slick, but of the "slickish" tires I`ve tried, Paselas are the lightest and liveliest. Great prices for the wire beads and not too awful expensive for the folders. They`re my preference for any uses not needing to be bulletproof.


+1 on the 1.5 Paselas -- great tires.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Not in the 1.5 category, but I run Kenda Kontenders. They are a 1.0 WHEELCHAIR tire. They are quite tough since they are a wheelchair tire, and they have decent grip. Makes my commuter into a rocket!

Buzz


----------



## greasemonkeee (Nov 7, 2010)

I run Schwalbe Kojaks on my singlespeed. About 1.9. Rather puncture resistant. Only one nail in about six months of commuting. Don't get slicker, and probably not faster, than them.


----------



## ConfederateLawyer (Jun 3, 2011)

byknuts said:


> i haven't had the chance to try the 26" armadillo tires but they seem similar, a lot heavier though?


I've got Armadillos on my loaner bike. (I keep a spare hardtail around for friends to ride.) They are around a 1.5" tire and they roll fairly fast. I have no idea what the weight is. I wanted a tire that would primarily be used on asphalt but would still be comfortable on long stretches of gravel. The Armadillos fit that bill very well. I haven't put many miles on them, but my limited experience with them was good.

When I still rode a 26" bike, I had some Tom Slicks in a 1.4". I like the Armadillos much better than the Tom Slick tires.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

The Ritchey Tom Slicks are a pretty sweet slick tire, available in 1.0 and 1.4. The Pro version is folding and the Comp version is wire bead. With the 1.4 and Pro version you're easily sub-400 grams.

I've tried the Forte City Slicks and they were a totally true slick and were really fast, but they punctured easily and were wire bead. These are a great tire for throwing a bike on the trainer though as they are only $13 for the pair (1.25 size only).

Haven't tried any other 26" slicks, I moved onto some Schwalbe Marathon Pluses and haven't looked back.


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

I feel comfortable with semi slick tires.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

greasemonkeee said:


> I run Schwalbe Kojaks on my singlespeed. About 1.9. Rather puncture resistant. Only one nail in about six months of commuting. Don't get slicker, and probably not faster, than them.


Those would be my recommendation as well.

Magura


----------

